

One Computer, 10 Million Students: How Khan Academy Is Reinventing Education - spicyj
http://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelnoer/2012/11/02/one-man-one-computer-10-million-students-how-khan-academy-is-reinventing-education/

======
sonabinu
Salman Khan has done a wonderful job !!!!

